# how to get it?



## xdanmlx (Sep 12, 2000)

any news on how its going to be released? via download? order cd through apple store? steve jobs flying his jet to my house with a copy? and about the 'flood', maybe the planned protest didn't get cancelled after all? where is art bell when you need him?


----------



## CyberPet (Sep 13, 2000)

OK, if this isn't a reply in the right thread, something has gone wrong with the "reply" button in this main thread since I get a "Post subject:" field both  when I click the reply-button and the post a new topic thread.... (hint hint).

Anyway, 

The Apple Store in Sweden is currently down (says it's being upgraded)... so I have no idea how much they'll charge for the OS X beta. However one of the companies selling Mac stuff online has said they'll buy enough copies to fill a whole suitcase and bring back to Sweden. 

BUT... they sure seem to be charging through the nose. For a copy, before taxes and shipping is paid, they want almost $37 USD, then when taxes and shipping is paid they want $64 USD!!! 

That's robbery if you ask me. I wonder if Apple thought about this, that Apple resellers can overcharge like this. It would have been better if they could have had an offer to download from Internet. At least some of us can do a 400 MB download in less than an hour.

[Edited by CyberPet on 09-13-2000 at 09:29 AM]


----------



## kdbeyk (Sep 13, 2000)

Does anyone know if/when ADC members will get OS X beta?


----------



## tapella (Sep 13, 2000)

For developers the distribution will probably be different, since to my knowledge there are no developer tools shipping with the public beta


----------



## PR8646 (Sep 21, 2000)

apple.com


----------

